# استايل مارجرجس بالون البنى وصـــــل



## emadmido (11 مايو 2008)

استايل مارجرجس بالون البنى وصلل
الى انا عملتة فى الاستايل .....

عملت تقطير للقوالب المهم زاى الفلتر والهدر ومالنافز بار وكدة 
عملت تعديل على الصور وخلتها للمارجرجس 
عملت تعديل على الاستايل وخلتة من عادى لممتد
وعملت ليك ملف psd زاى ما حضرتك طلب 

لو تأمر بحاجة تانى انا تحت امرك ....

للتحميل 
http://file.el3azra.li/Mar-Gergis.rar
باسورد فك الضغط 
el3azra.li


----------



## جُرُوحْ (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: استايل مارجرجس بالون البنى وصـــــل*

اشكرك على التعديل الجميل للاستيل


----------



## emadmido (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: استايل مارجرجس بالون البنى وصـــــل*

تحت امركم ..... ويا ريت لو فى اى طلابات انا موجود


----------



## john cena (9 يونيو 2009)

النكك مش شغال ة انا محتاج استايل لمارجرجس ارجوك ترفعه علي لنك تاني و الف شكر علي تعب محبتك


----------

